# More China Glaze collections for this Fall/Winter 2011



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2011)

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2011/06/more-china-glaze-collections-for-this.html

*More China Glaze collections for this Fall/Winter 2011*
 
I was looking around Nail Mall and saw they have a few new updates on the upcoming China Glaze Fall/Winter collections. I'm excited!

China Glaze - Metro Fall Colour Collection 2011




There are 12 colors in this collection and it will be available in July.


Skyscraper (glitter)
CG in the City (glitter)
Urban-Night (Creme)
Traffic Jam (Creme)
City Siren (Creme)
Loft-y Ambitions (shimmering)
Brownstone (creme)
Midtown Magic (shimmering)
Street Chic (creme)
Concrete Catwalk (creme)
Westside Warrior (Creme)
Trendsetter (shimmer)

The second collection is called Let It Snow and it will be available in September.





1001 Twinkle Lights
1002 Champagne Bubbles
1004 Holly-Day
1015 Glittering Garland
1017 Velvet Bow
1018 Winter Berry
1019 Ring in the Red
1020 Poinsettia
1021 Blue Year's Eve
1022 Tinsel Town
1023 Icicle
842 Snow Globe
FTC Disclaimer: Not affiliated with nor compensated by China Glaze or Nail Mall. Information obtained from Nail Mall and verified with professional distributors.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 15, 2011)

Temptalia has swatches up of the colors on her website.

http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze-metro-uptown-collection-review-photos-swatches


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jul 15, 2011)

My fav is CG In The City


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 16, 2011)

Street Chic (creme)
Concrete Catwalk (creme)


Those two are my favorites.  It's a shame that you can't see the bottom set of polishes and match the names to the colors.  I've really been into the concrete colored polishes, right now.  I have picked up 3 different ones that are pretty much the same color, but I just love the concrete color.  I got China Glaze's Cracked Concrete Crackle polish just b/c it reminded me so much of concrete and again, love love love the color! Can't wait to use it.  I change my nail polishes on Sundays, so maybe before I change the polish, I will try the Cracked Concrete crackle nail polish on top of the color I have on now, which would match! LOL  I might get another's week worth of wear out of my current np.  I might try OPI's silver shatter just to practice with the shade b/c people are having problems in tutorials with the silver.  It doesn't crackle very well. Wish me luck!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 16, 2011)

Swatches at Temptalia.

http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze-metro-downtown-collection-review-photos-swatches


----------



## swedgal (Jul 16, 2011)

I really like the cremes in the metro collection. Anyone could tell how similar "Urban night" is to "Honk if you love OPI" that will come out with the touring america collection? I guess nobody can make a swatch comparison since both collection aren't out yet, but what is your impression?


----------



## Diava (Jul 16, 2011)

I absolutely cannot wait for the Christmas collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chichichobits (Jul 23, 2011)

I keep hearing about this cool nail polishes all over the place. Here are some new colors that are suppose to come out in the Metro Collection

credit:

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/yes-ill-take-a-ticket-to-ride-the-china-glaze-metro-collection-this-fall/

Trendsetter is so pretty


----------

